# APP TOM TOM a l'etranger , obligé une connection 3G ?



## gaara_sensei (26 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

je pars a l'etranger et je souhaitais acheter une application GPS TOMTOM ou navigon mais je me pose une question, est ce que lorsque je avis arrivé a l'etranger , je vais payer les connection 3G suite a l'application GPS , ou est ce que le GPS n'utilise pas al connection de l'opérateur, et repere juste les satellite gratuitement ?

car sinon ca ne vaut pas le coup que j'achete une applicatin pour que je me retrouve hors forfait ensuite ?

merci


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2010)

Les applications GPS TomTom ou Navigon n'utilisent pas les réseaux de données et se comportent comme de vrais GPS. Par contre si tu actives les options de trafic en temps réel (travaux, bouchons, etc.), là c'est différent.


----------



## bibibenate (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis intéressé par cette discussion et il me semble que c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça mais je n'arrive toujours pas à faire le point sur la question.
Je possède TomTom Europe sur mon iPhone 3GS depuis 1 an environ, je l'utilise régulièrement pour des déplacements à l'étranger (principalement Espagne et Allemagne) et je me rends compte que le "Données à l'étranger" étant désactivées, il m'est impossible d'avoir un fix GPS, je suis obligé de ré-activer les données (en hors forfait SVP...) pour pouvoir fixer.
Le pb est que avec OS 3.x (je n'ai pas encore essayé avec 0S4 à l'étranger) si je quittais TomTom pour déconnecter les données, je ne pouvais plus relancer le TomTom.

Par contre, comme ce sont des déplacements pros (toujours speedé) je n'ai pas essayé d'attendre 10 mns pour avoir le fix non plus !!

Donc, théoriquement OUI, l'appli TomTom utilise la puce GPS de l'iPhone mais il n'est pas impossible que cette puce nécessite obligatoirement une connexion pour se situer elle même (une sorte de A-GPS)
Pour ça, je suis un peu déçu de mon vieux HTC P3300 que je pouvais utiliser en GPS en enlevant carrément la SIM, là, plus de pb de hors forfait !! Mais c'était une puce SirfStar III, de meilleure qualité.

D'autres avis sur la question (je dois partir en Italie à la fin de la semaine et j'aimerais trouver une solution définitive à ce pb)


----------

